# 14" Rhom



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I have been thinking about ******'S former '******' a 14" black rhom currently being offered up for sale locally. Hypothetically of course.
Would this beauty be happy in a 175g bow front, 72"L X 24"D at centre, 18"D at ends, X 30"H, with a Eheim 2262 canister, 801 power head, and a Rena 400 air pump/air bar? Or would this bad boy be sentenced to sporting a chinple the rest of his days?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That rhom would be fine in a 175 gallon tank like yours !


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Im going to say No he needs a 24" wide aquarium.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

IMO he would be "ok" in that size tank. But of course a 24" tank would be even better. I wouldn't expect a whole lot of growth out of him being that he's already 14".


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

he will be fine


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

hes in a 75gal currently... im sure hed love it. He has hith...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it will be fine. I've seen rhoms in 125 and considered a 13-14" rhom for my 125. A couple inces isnt the end of the world


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you one and all for your opinions. My 175g is currently over stocked resulting in double the water changes and maintenance. This plus the extra mouths to feed ($$$) and your positive replys is all the incentive I need to start selling my rtg and friends.
Unfortunatley this is easier said than done and '******'@ $200. will most likley be gone before I sell everything. Would love to rescue him, hith included. 75g seems inhumane imo.
Anyway a 12-14" monster (for me) rhom will complete my piranha trifecta sooner or later. 
Been checking out the two monster black rhoms at Aquatic Kingdom in Mississauga, the one right at the back is so crazy aggressive he tries to brake through the glass whenever anyone comes by and has a perminentley bashed up XXL chimple. When the time comes I plan to buy off the forum or privatley.
I know a rhom is a rhom is a rhom, but are these 14"+ black rhoms with the massive thick bodies what our diamond rhoms grow into in the wild?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Rhoms have the same growth rate no matter the variation. Yes, Rhoms will grow to very large sizes in the wild. Raising a monster rhom from juvie till adult will probably result in no larger than 12".


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I think it will be fine. I've seen rhoms in 125 and considered a 13-14" rhom for my 125. A couple inces isnt the end of the world


Depends when and who your asking















anyways
My rhom dont seem happy in my 125 couldnt imagine stuffing a 14" fish in a 18" wide aquarium









You can buy 120's all day on craigslist that are 48x24x24 or 150's that are 48x24x30


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> I think it will be fine. I've seen rhoms in 125 and considered a 13-14" rhom for my 125. A couple inces isnt the end of the world


Depends when and who your asking















anyways
My rhom dont seem happy in my 125 couldnt imagine stuffing a 14" fish in a 18" wide aquarium









You can buy 120's all day on craigslist that are 48x24x24 or 150's that are 48x24x30
[/quote]

Ba20, To clarify, my bow front has a 24" depth at the centre, gently curving back to 18" at the ends. With the 6' length might it not be equal to or even preferable to the 120/150? I'd hate to think I'll be stuffing a 14" fish in my tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A 125 also has 1 sq foot larger of a footprint over a 120. i then just gets into a rhom in a 4ft tank vs 6ft or a rhom in a 24' wide tank vs 18".
My guess is this is a peruvian rhom as alot of large rhoms are from peru as they are cheap to get and easier to export. What is the dimentions at the sides (width)


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> A 125 also has 1 sq foot larger of a footprint over a 120. i then just gets into a rhom in a 4ft tank vs 6ft or a rhom in a 24' wide tank vs 18".
> My guess is this is a peruvian rhom as alot of large rhoms are from peru as they are cheap to get and easier to export. What is the dimentions at the sides (width)


The dimentions at the sides (width) are 18" from which the glass starts immediately curving forward till it hits a depth, (width) of 24" at the middle or 3ft. mark (centre of the length) Hope I have'nt confused things any further.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

personally I would say a 2ft wide (end to end) tank would be minimum for a large rhom like that.
I had my 12" diamond in a 4x4 tank and it loved it and during the time I had it in there it had no chimple what so ever. after I sold that tank and put it in a standard 180g it use mainly 3-4ft length of the tank and keeps on rubbing its chin on the glass when it turns and by the time I sold the rhom it had a small size chimple already. so in my experience the wider the tank the better.
but its really down to the fish when it comes to chimple, I once had a 6" diamond in the same 4x4ft tank, it keeps rubbing against the glass while it had all those room to swimming about but the 12" diamond never touch the glass in the same tank.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> personally I would say a 2ft wide (end to end) tank would be minimum for a large rhom like that.
> I had my 12" diamond in a 4x4 tank and it loved it and during the time I had it in there it had no chimple what so ever. after I sold that tank and put it in a standard 180g it use mainly 3-4ft length of the tank and keeps on rubbing its chin on the glass when it turns and by the time I sold the rhom it had a small size chimple already. so in my experience the wider the tank the better.
> but its really down to the fish when it comes to chimple, I once had a 6" diamond in the same 4x4ft tank, it keeps rubbing against the glass while it had all those room to swimming about but the 12" diamond never touch the glass in the same tank.


I am definitely going to reconsider getting a monster rhom, a shoul may be the way to go for this tank. 
Have to read and explore more here on P.Fury. Thanks guys, lots of food for thought.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

can we see some pics


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

rhom15 said:


> can we see some pics


For pics refer to my posts in the Intoduce Yourself sub-forum. Thanks for your interest.

PS. For pic of my new pride and joy see pic on pics+vid sub-forum.


----------

